# Bordcut problem



## Josh16 (Aug 26, 2013)

I `ve made my new bordcut and when I was finished my mother say it would break because the Slingshot is against the grain. It has a thickness of about 2 cm so can it break or not? PS: my mother is a carpenter


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Listen to her then, mothers are always right anyways! Post a picture though so we can see what your talking about.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this young man's video and bookmark the channel


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20009-show-us-your-breaks/?hl=%2Bshow+%2Byour+%2Bbreaks
Stay safe!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

against the grain aint the best. with the grain is what you want. pics are helpful if you can post em


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Mum knows best ! I've had an 1" oak board cut break from a fork hit and a poplar one crack from the strain of drawing heavy rubber. I don't make standard board cuts anymore.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

listen to your mum :...:


----------



## Josh16 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Use plywood


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

You really should test any boardcut, unless you've made a number with that design and that material.

I stick it in a vice or clamp it to a table, and hang a 20 lb dumbbell from the fork with a bit of paracord. If you pull 10 pounds (likely less as a beginner) that's 5 pounds per fork, and you have a factor of safety of 4.

I haven't broken one yet, so I don't know what the real limit is. But I use plywood, which is weaker than wood with the grain, but stronger than wood against the grain.


----------

